# Finally happy with soap!!!!!!



## Jody (Jan 18, 2009)

This weekend was a good one.  Everything turned out and I am very happy.

Made a Citrus soap, a Carrot-Orange soap and a Cucumber-Tea Tree soap.  They all turned out (for once!) and smell good (at least for now).

Today is a good day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


[/img]


----------



## Jody (Jan 18, 2009)

AND.... I figured out how to post a photo.  Life is good.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow what beautiful lovelies!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Jody!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those are fantastic!!!  I love that ladybug mold!  and the Dragonfly Mold!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats....


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 18, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonderful soaps!  And the pic is marvellous....shows them off beautifully.  What a clever little vegemite you are....

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Jan 18, 2009)

*Love em*

Wow.
I love them.
They have a simple elegant 'country lane' look about them.
Great molds too.
I am lucky enough to have the round dragonfly one.
Keep on soaping.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Those soaps looks fabulous!!
Congrats to you, can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## IanT (Jan 19, 2009)

beautiful....


----------



## Jody (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you all.  Made me feel good.  

Up until this weekend most of them were a bit of a mess but I am finally getting the hang of things.  The addiction just gets worse and worse.  Now to just wait for Paul's beveller to arrive and I'm all set.


----------



## digit (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhhh......so pretty!!!!   

Digit


----------



## Greenman (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratz they look wonderful


Roy


----------



## honor435 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> This weekend was a good one.  Everything turned out and I am very happy.
> 
> Made a Citrus soap, a Carrot-Orange soap and a Cucumber-Tea Tree soap.  They all turned out (for once!) and smell good (at least for now).
> 
> ...



i SO need that lady bug mold, where can i find one?


----------



## Jody (Feb 18, 2009)

> i SO need that lady bug mold, where can i find one?



I am almost positive I got it here.

www.voyageursoapandcandle.com

I love it.


----------



## Jody (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, I just checked and didn't see it but I googled and they DO have it at Brambleberry.  It's a Milky Way mold.  There are 3 per mold.


----------



## Rosey (Feb 18, 2009)

wow those are some awesome looking soaps!


----------



## squeakyclean (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiul soaps and I love the presentation!!!


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 19, 2009)

I love that dragonfly .. your colors are wonderful !!


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, I love them!  I love the natural colors and the shapes.  They look so creamy and organic!  They're beautiful!


----------

